# L-LA-LI john Deere



## eddrum51 (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of a L, LA, or LI John Deere for sale? Would like to find one for parades and tractor shows. Thanks, Ed Drummond


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Try Tractorhouse.com look under less than 40hp,than Jon Deere listing.
http://www.tractorhouse.com/drilldown/models.aspx?ETID=1&catid=1111&Manu=JOHN+DEERE


----------



## eddrum51 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thomas, 
I Checked out the site. Found several listed. Thanks for help. Ed


----------

